# Is there a HO incline ?



## fomocof250d (Jan 18, 2009)

I was wondering if there was an HO scale incline? You know the ones that run up and down a sloped hill side. Is there a way to make one that is like a trolley car?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

fomocof250d said:


> I was wondering if there was an HO scale incline? You know the ones that run up and down a sloped hill side. Is there a way to make one that is like a trolley car?


I don't know. I have riden some real ones. I am sure that an HO one can be made.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Is that like a cog railway? Or cable pulling a load up a hill on rails?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

If you are referring to a cog railway, companies like Fleischmann manufacturer this stuff, but it is European based. They will do some ridiculous grades like 25%. I also have this system for G scale but I have not yet set it up. I have the rack rails and rack loco 

I'm unsure of any US-based systems that have been made.

Here is a typical loco:

http://www.reynaulds.com/products/Fleischmann/4306.aspx

On the other hand, I'm not even sure if this is what you are looking for but I know about cog railways a bit so I thought I would share 

Here is a vid of the G scale version:


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

That one has me lost. I don't have an answer. Let me research a bit and I'll be back.

Bob


----------



## fomocof250d (Jan 18, 2009)

I was thinking of making a mountain in the center and running my loco into it like a tunnel with only one side. Storage instead of a shed type. My wife wondered about a incline being put in. Anything that would work cog or cable.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Can't find any links. Time to get on the phone. Again, I'll be back tomorrow. Maybe.

Bob


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Just got off the phone conferencing wit ha few of my "so knowledgeable about railroads and modeling they make you sick" buddies. All recall seeing articles some years back in MRR magazine but none could recall the issue. so, I learned no more than I already knew.

So that being said, here's my best advice. Go to the link I have provided and ask someone that knows, because I don't have a clue. 

As mentioned before, I, too, have seen first hand G-scale cog railways, but none smaller.

Here's the link. You should have to register but no big deal.
http://cs.trains.com/trccs/forums/13.aspx

Good luck and keep us informed.

Bob


----------



## loutheplumber (Mar 1, 2009)

i beleive there is one or two in the walthers catalog


----------

